# طلب مساعدة



## SMART2TROY (23 مايو 2011)

هو سؤال عرضته في قسم الميكانيكا ولم يجيبني أحد عليه 
اطلب المساعدة في معرفة كيفية عمل الشكل التالي حيث يوجد اطار خارجي متصل بمركز وحر الدوران حول هذا المركز وبالداخل عجلة حرة الدوران حول مركزها والمركز مثبت في ذراع مقيد بحيث يسمح له بالحركة الافقية بينما لا يسمح له بالحركة الراسية وتؤثر عليه قوة افقية فهل ستثبت العجلة والاطار كما اتوقع أم سيؤدي وجود القوة الى دوران العجلة والاطار الى ان يصطدم الذراع الايسر للاطار بالعجلة واذا كان فكيف يتم تحليل القوى للشكل
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## SMART2TROY (23 مايو 2011)

ياريت الدكتور حسين أو المهندس محمد المصري أو أي زميل عدى عليه نظام شبيه يرد على سؤالي


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 مايو 2011)

SMART2TROY قال:


> هو سؤال عرضته في قسم الميكانيكا ولم يجيبني أحد عليه
> اطلب المساعدة في معرفة كيفية عمل الشكل التالي حيث يوجد اطار خارجي متصل بمركز وحر الدوران حول هذا المركز وبالداخل عجلة حرة الدوران حول مركزها والمركز مثبت في ذراع مقيد بحيث يسمح له بالحركة الافقية بينما لا يسمح له بالحركة الراسية وتؤثر عليه قوة افقية فهل ستثبت العجلة والاطار كما اتوقع أم سيؤدي وجود القوة الى دوران العجلة والاطار الى ان يصطدم الذراع الايسر للاطار بالعجلة واذا كان فكيف يتم تحليل القوى للشكل
> جزاكم الله خيرا


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كيف حالك اخ أحمد اخبارك ايه ؟

أن هذه المنظومة بهذا الشكل ناقصه بعض التفاصيل مثل
الشروط الابتدائية للإطار و العجلة و هي السرعة الدورانية و الموضع لكل منهما و السرعة الابتدائية الخطية للعجلة
و كذلك علاقة القوة لابد من معرفتها لكي نستطيع ايجاد السرعة للعجلة عند لحظة التصادم مع الإطار 
و كذلك لابد معرفة معامل الارتداد بين سطح العجلة و سطح الإطار أم أن التصادم مرن 
و كذلك معرفة توزيع الكتلة على الإطار لمعرفة عزم القصور الذاتي و مركز الثقل 


اما بعض التفاصيل يمكن فرضها مثل نصف قطر العجلة ممكن نقول هو ‏a
و لكن يمكن فرضية صغير ليسهل الحساب
و زاوية رأس القطع يمكن فرضها مثلا § 
و كذلك يمكن فرض العجلة تتحرك أسفل الزراعان للتسهيل

اما عن المضمون فيوجد تناقض في العبارتان

"حيث يوجد اطار خارجي متصل بمركز وحر الدوران حول هذا المركز"

"و مركز العجلة مثبت في ذراع مقيد بحيث يسمح له بالحركة الافقية"
أي أن مركز العجلة يتحرك في خط مستقيم

الأول يدل على أن الإطار يتحرك بحرية حول محور الدوران و الثاني يدل انه محدود الحركة في مدي معين حيث العجلة دائما تتحرك في خط مستقيم افقي داخل الإطار

و أخيرا
أن هذه المنظومة بهذا الشكل يصعب حلها كذلك حاول فرض حالات خاصة بحيث تستطيع حلها لم أقول يصعب حلها أي ليس لها حل و لكن يحتاج بعض الجهد 

و شكرا


----------



## SMART2TROY (23 مايو 2011)

الحمد لله أخ محمد اتفق معك بانه ليس من السهل حله حيث انني كلما تخيلت شكل القوة وردود الافعال اصاب بحيرة ولذلك عرضته عليكم لما وجدت فيكم من فهم جيد للامور الرياضية والفيزيائية وبالطبع الميكانيكا وربما قد مر عليكم هذه المنظومة في الة معينة مثلا ودعنا افترض ان الاطار والعجلة مصنوع من الحديد وان العجلة ملامسة للاطار وبينهما قوة احتكاك شديدة نتيجة القوة الافقية وانا لا اطلب تحليل القوى الان ولكن بما يسمح به وقتك فالحقيقة انني قد بعدت كثيرا بسبب مجال عملي عن علوم الفيزياء والرياضيات وكما عودتنا في هذا القسم ان نفرض افكارنا وتاتينا انت مشكورا بالحل الرياضي لها فقط اطلب الان معرفة بشكل مبدئي هل الاطار سيدور والعجلة الملامسة له ام ان الاطار سييثبت والعجلة لن تدور


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 مايو 2011)

SMART2TROY قال:


> مثلا ودعنا افترض ان الاطار والعجلة مصنوع من الحديد وان العجلة ملامسة للاطار وبينهما قوة احتكاك شديدة نتيجة القوة الافقية





أخي أحمد أن القوة التي رسمتها في الرسمة السابقة تختلف عن قوة الاحتكاك حيث القوة الخارجية ترمز لها بالرمز f
اما قوة الاحتكاك يرمز لها بالرمز r قوة مقاومة لا تعمل على تحريك الجسم 

و كذلك إذا اثر على العجلة قوة افقية لا تلامس الإطار الا في البداية و النهاية

هل تقصد أن القوة هي قوة الجاذبية و كذلك قوة الاحتكاك و لماذا هي افقية قوة الاحتكاك تكون في اتجاه المماس

أرجو التوضيح بالتفصيل حتى أستطيع أن افيدك بقدر المستطاع إن أمكن


----------



## SMART2TROY (23 مايو 2011)

لا اقصد كل هذا كل ما اقصده ان القوة الافقية الخارجية ستؤدي الى التصاق سطح العجلة على سطح الاطار بقوة معينة مما سيؤدي الى وجود قوة احتكاك عالية وبالتالي اذا دارت العجلة فبالطبع ستدور الاطار واذا توقفت توقفت الاخر والعكس 

هذا قصدي بموضوع الاحتكاك واما الجاذبية فاعذرني اني لم اذكر ان المنظومة ستكون افقية مثلا او يعني لا توجد اى قوى خارجية سوى القوة f


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 مايو 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> لا اقصد كل هذا كل ما اقصده ان القوة الافقية الخارجية ستؤدي الى التصاق سطح العجلة على سطح الاطار بقوة معينة مما سيؤدي الى وجود قوة احتكاك عالية وبالتالي اذا دارت العجلة فبالطبع ستدور الاطار واذا توقفت توقفت الاخر والعكس
> 
> هذا قصدي بموضوع الاحتكاك واما الجاذبية فاعذرني اني لم اذكر ان المنظومة ستكون افقية مثلا او يعني لا توجد اى قوى خارجية سوى القوة f



إذا كانت العجلة في النصف اليمين ملاصقة للاطار لاتوجد قوى احتكاك و قوي رد فعل نهائي يتحرك العجلة اعلى الإطار اما إذا بدأت الحركة من النصف اليسار كان يوجد احتكاك و رد فعل 
و يمكن اعتبار أن سطح الحديد املس و يوجد رد فعل فقط هل هذا ما تريد ؟


----------



## SMART2TROY (23 مايو 2011)

تماما السطح املس ولكن مهما كان املس فأرى انه لوجود قوة f كبيرة سيؤدى الى وجود مركبة قوة فى اتجاه نصف القطر للخارج عند نقطة التماس بين العجلة والاطار وعليةه يرد الاطار بقوة رد فعل عالية مما سيعمل على وجود _لا اعرف لها تسمية سوى احتكاك_ وبالتالي لن تدور العجلة على الاطار بينما يكون الاطار ثابت هذا لن يكون 
وبعدين مركز العجلة مقيد من الازاحة الراسية ولو كانت العجلة هتلف على الاطار وهو ثابت فان هذا بالطبع سيؤدي الى حدوث ازاحة لمركز العجلة لاعلى وهذا ما تم تقيده


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 مايو 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> تماما السطح املس ولكن مهما كان املس فأرى انه لوجود قوة f كبيرة سيؤدى الى وجود مركبة قوة فى اتجاه نصف القطر للخارج عند نقطة التماس بين العجلة والاطار وعليةه يرد الاطار بقوة رد فعل عالية مما سيعمل على وجود _لا اعرف لها تسمية سوى احتكاك_ وبالتالي لن تدور العجلة على الاطار بينما يكون الاطار ثابت هذا لن يكون
> وبعدين مركز العجلة مقيد من الازاحة الراسية ولو كانت العجلة هتلف على الاطار وهو ثابت فان هذا بالطبع سيؤدي الى حدوث ازاحة لمركز العجلة لاعلى وهذا ما تم تقيده



أنت تتكلم أن العجلة بدأت الحركة من النصف الايسر 
‏‎ ‎إذا كان ذلك فإن القوة الافقية تحلل في اتجاهان أحدهما في القطر للاطار للخارج يقابل قوة رد فعل
‏‎ ‎اما القوة الثانية تكون في اتجاه المماس 
و يوجد قيد بحيث تتحرك العجلة في خط مستقيم افقي 
و سؤالك هل ستدور العجلة أم لا 
هل كده سؤالك صح ؟


----------



## SMART2TROY (23 مايو 2011)

بالضبط هل ستثبت العجلة والاطار ام سيدور الاطار والعجلة
المشلكة ان القوى المماسية الناتجة عن الفوة الخارجية لن يكون لها رد فعل من الاطار لانه حر الدوران وبالتالي ستجعل الاطار يدور في اتجاه عقارب الساعة 
ولكن النظرة المنطقية للشكل نتيجة ما نراه في الحياة اليومية ان العجلة ستدور عكس عقارب الساعة 
انا حاسس ان في حاجة غلط مش فادر احددها في الموضوع


----------



## SMART2TROY (23 مايو 2011)

طيب لو افترض ان الاطار ثابت لا يستطيع الدوران حول مركزه فان القوة الافقية على العجلة مع تقييد الحركة لاعلى للعجلة سيودى هذا الى وجود قوة على الاطار عند نقطة التماس يكون اتجاه القوة لاسفل وهذه القوة لا تمر على مركز الاطار وبالتالى يدور الاطار في اتجاه عكس عقارب الساعة 
هذا تخيل اخر للموضوع*


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 مايو 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> بالضبط هل ستثبت العجلة والاطار ام سيدور الاطار والعجلة
> المشلكة ان القوى المماسية الناتجة عن الفوة الخارجية لن يكون لها رد فعل من الاطار لانه حر الدوران وبالتالي ستجعل الاطار يدور في اتجاه عقارب الساعة
> ولكن النظرة المنطقية للشكل نتيجة ما نراه في الحياة اليومية ان العجلة ستدور عكس عقارب الساعة
> انا حاسس ان في حاجة غلط مش فادر احددها في الموضوع





أخي أن القيد الذي على العجلة يجعل الحركة الانتقالية للعجلة تساوي صفر إلا إذا كانت عبارة عن تصادم أي أن العجلة تحركت من اليمين اعلى الإطار إلي اليسار 
أما الحركة الدورانية تكون كالتالي
إذا كان السطح املس أو غير املس فإن السرعة الدورانية تساوي صفر لكلاهما في حالة القوة تؤثر في منتصف العجلة


أن شاء الله سوف أرسم التحليل اما غدا بعد الساعة ٦ م أو يوم الجمعة لاني مشغول جدا


----------



## SMART2TROY (24 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
وفي انتظار تحليلك 
وفقك الله الى الخير*


----------



## د حسين (25 مايو 2011)

*تحية خاصة للسيد أحمد*

أخي العزيز أحمد تحية طيبة وبعد
يبدو ان هذا المسألة التي تفضلت بها قد تسربت إليك من احدى المسابقات الأولمبية الرياضياتية... ,اقدر عاليا اهتمامك بها ..
كما أشكرك على ثقتك بي وبغيري ... وسأجيبك واتمنى ان تتقبل الاجابة بروح رياضية ؟؟؟
المسألة واضحة تماما من حيث المعطيات والطلب ... وبناء عليه الحركة مستحيلة ولا تحدث نظريا ... أما عمليا فقد تتحرك لأسباب سوء التنفيذ الفني ..
والسبب أن تأثير القوة f لن يحرك المحور الأفقي لأن ذلك سيؤدي لانزياح القرص للأعلى (حسب الرسم) وهذا غير مسموح بسبب قيد المحور بالاتجاهين العلوي او السفلي ..
واذا قبلنا بحركة افتراضية لمسافة صغيرة تتناهى الى الصفر فإن ذاك سيؤدي الى ازاحة صغيرة للقرص لليسار مع حركة دورانية للقرص مع اتجاه عقارب الساعة لعدد كبير من الدورات وبالتالي تدوير القوس حول محوره أيضا مع عقارب الساعة ولمسافات دورانية كبيرة لأن المعادلة رقم كبير لأن التقسيم على الرقم صفر يعطي اللا نهاية أي الكثير جدا ... وهذا لن يحصل ...
أرجو ان تكون قد فهمت كلامي وإلا سأعود للشرح بطريقة أخرى لاحقا
تقبل تحياتي
وهذا رسم توضيحي مبسط
​


----------



## SMART2TROY (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا دكتور حسين وكلامك مضبوط وهو ما توصل اليها المهندس محمد وانا بعدكم
والشكر واجب علينا فنحن من نسأل
"خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه"


----------



## محمد.المصري (26 مايو 2011)

اشكر دكتور حسين على مشاركته التوضيحية الرائعه حيث اني لم اتفرغ للرسم الا اليوم 

قد سئل اخ أحمد 
على تحليل القوي ما هو 
و اليه التحليل




smart2troy قال:


> هو سؤال عرضته في قسم الميكانيكا ولم يجيبني أحد عليه
> اطلب المساعدة في معرفة كيفية عمل الشكل التالي حيث يوجد اطار خارجي متصل بمركز وحر الدوران حول هذا المركز وبالداخل عجلة حرة الدوران حول مركزها والمركز مثبت في ذراع مقيد بحيث يسمح له بالحركة الافقية بينما لا يسمح له بالحركة الراسية وتؤثر عليه قوة افقية فهل ستثبت العجلة والاطار كما اتوقع أم سيؤدي وجود القوة الى دوران العجلة والاطار الى ان يصطدم الذراع الايسر للاطار بالعجلة واذا كان فكيف يتم تحليل القوى للشكل
> جزاكم الله خيرا



‎






العجلة في النصف الايسر بشرط أن تكون ملاصقة دائما للإطار و الإطار عبارة عن جزء من محيط دائرة سطحه املس و كذلك العجلة عبارة عن قرص دائري 
و يوجد قوة تؤثر افقية على العجلة و يوجد قيد بحيث تتحرك العجلة في خط مستقيم افقي فقط .


و الآن ندرس حركة المنظومة بالتحليل للقوي

تابع المرفق ادارت الشكل ٩٠ درجة للتسهيل فقط

سوف نثبت الاتزان للاطار الدائري و العجلة الدائرية 
حيث نثبت الاتزان للمنظومة في حالة إذا كان لا يوجد احتكاك بين العجلة و الإطار 
اما إذا وجد قوة احتكاك فإنها لن تدور أيضا لعدم وجود محصلة للقوى في اتجاه المماس

اما إذا اردت أن تحصل على الصيغة العامة لأي شكل إطار دائري أم لا يمكن ذلك استنتاج المعادلة العامة للحركة و كذلك اثبات حالة خاصة الاتزان إذا كان الإطار دائري 

نبذة عن الاثبات للمثال السابق 
نبدأ أولا بدراسة الحركة للعجلة بالنسبة إلى الإطار
وسوف نلاحظ أن العجلة في اتزان بالنسبة إلى الإطار

ثم ثانيا نوجد حركة الإطار بالنسبة إلى محاور ثابتة في محور الدوران للاطار

يشبه هذا بسيارة تحتوي على راكب داخلها يتأثر الراكب بقوة فقط إذا حدث تغير في كمية حركة السيارة اما غير ذلك يظل الراكب ساكن بالنسبة إلى السيارة 
كذلك التغير في حركة الإطار ينتج عنه حركة انتقالية رأسية للعجلة كما بالمرفق اما إذا كان يوجد قوة احتكاك فيمكن يوجد دوران للعجلة 

لو وجد أسئلة اضافية عندك يمكن أن تعرضها

و شكرا


----------



## SMART2TROY (27 مايو 2011)

الله ينور يا باشمهندس محمد 

والله تحليل رائع جدا

تحليل بسيط لمسألة صعبة

ولقد وضخت الصورة لي

فجزاك الله كل خير

و شكرا جزيلا لك


----------

